
Show HN: CategoryLinksBot – tag and search hyperlinks in Slack - dev1n
https://categorylinksbot.io/
======
dev1n
So I have now spent over a year developing this slackbot. Mostly used the time
to learn how to build an application on kubernetes (using GKE). Looking to add
Pocket integration in the future but still undecided on that. Thanks for any
feedback!

